# Sheepskin Flying Jacket Care - Help Please!



## Rotundus

Hi All,

have a decent quality sheepskin flying jacket that i want to give some t.l.c. to.

bought it 20'odd years ago from the brother-in-law; he had it as a wedding gift about 10 years before and never liked it :lol:

anyway - it has taken me more than 2 decades to get it broken in, that said i'd like to get some 'product' on it to feed the leather and keep it in good nick for a few more years.

sheepskin - good used condition - some crazing and cracking (bit like meself really) - doesn't really need a clean as such just feeding/moisturising sort of thing.

what do you lot recommend? available in the uk?

cheers

Des.


----------



## marley

How about Gliptone? I use it for my car seats. The conditioner seems to be really good on my seats anyway? Maybe worth a try on "un-noticable (if there are any? ) part of the coat?

Years ago, (well early 80s anyway!) I had a real soft leather Blazer, on that I used good old fashioned saddle soap? (thinking about it that was to clea it if I remember!)

Going back to Gliptone, its for leather (seats at least) so it may be worth a try?


----------



## Davey P

Another vote for Glyptone, works a treat on leather car seats anyway :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson

Find a product with linseed oil. The linseed oil will polymerise with the leather and keep it flexible. 

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

This one, from motorcycle kit to old wrist watches. Does the business every time.


----------



## Phillionaire

Is it shearling??


----------



## Rotundus

thanks guys, have ordered some Pecards stuff from their UK distributor - recommended to me by a couple of ex-mil johnnies for old flight gear.

will let you know how i get on.


----------



## tom

Rotundus said:


> thanks guys, have ordered some Pecards stuff from their UK distributor - recommended to me by a couple of ex-mil johnnies for old flight gear.
> 
> will let you know how i get on.


I have used pecards an the results are outstanding.

Tom


----------



## andyclient

Rotundus said:


> thanks guys, have ordered some Pecards stuff from their UK distributor - recommended to me by a couple of ex-mil johnnies for old flight gear.
> 
> will let you know how i get on.


Keep us posted i have a WW2 flying jacket in need of a bit of Tlc would be keen to hear the outcome

cheers

Andy


----------



## Darren Bullock

Lord Sheraton Leather Balsam, works great


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Hi, Des...is your jacket an Irvin?


----------



## Rotundus

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi, Des...is your jacket an Irvin?


No,i dont think so. it is well built - but oddly the makers label was removed leaving a back panel label with what looks like 'trying too hard to look military stuff' on...

it looks very very similar to the irving lightweight flying jacket, same overlocked seams and nice brass fittings.

Still, decent sheepskin and well worth saving.

anyway, the Pecards Antique Dressing arrived this morning.

Have applied a first coat (pardon the pun) simply using a folded j cloth.

the leather certainly soaked up the stuff well.

it is sort of like dubbin - without the smell and possibly slightly softer in feel -but not much.

certainly given a gentle lustre to the leather and has not particularly stained the cracked areas.

jacket now over the back of a chair in a spare room - another coat to be applied in a few days time.

watch this space...


----------



## RTM Boy

Also Autoglym leather care balm works well keeping leather nice and supple...


----------



## Rotundus

second coat applied on the evening of the 25th

first coat well taken up instantly, second application has been absorbed too.

again no darkening to the cracked areas and there is a slight lustre to the leather.

the leather was pretty soft to start with so hard to see any real change there but i think there is an improvement.

anyway, job done for now, with enough in the 6 oz. pot for many more applications.

:thumbup:


----------

